# Cart for Smoke Vault



## elde (Jul 18, 2009)

My smoke vault proved a bit awkward to carry about to where it was needed, so I built a cart for it...








Details on construction can be found here on the Lumberjocks woodworking site.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 18, 2009)

thats a nice looking cart there. I've been eyeing one of those vaults. Is thet a 24" model?


----------



## old poi dog (Jul 18, 2009)

Thats a great looking cart and a great idea for moving the Vault around.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 18, 2009)

Nice work, looks like it will serve the purpose.


----------



## elde (Jul 18, 2009)

Yes, that's the 24".  I've been very pleased with it.


----------



## reekslikesmoke (Jul 19, 2009)

NIce job.  Ive been looking at doing something like that for my SmokeVault as well.  YOu have to love the vaults!!!

Reek


----------



## elde (Jul 19, 2009)

Discovered a nice bonus while using the cart for the first time this morning (live thread here), the cart raises the smoker to a much more convenient working height - no more stooping over!


----------



## bassman (Jul 19, 2009)

When I purchased my Smoke Vault, I experimented with some fairly heavy duty casters that swivel and lock.  The experiment worked so good, I just kept them on.  I do like the looks of your rack though.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## elde (Jul 22, 2009)

I thought of casters too, but figured the legs were too flimsy to handle them.  (The legs have some flex to them, which isn't a problem when the unit is just standing there.)  I also didn't like the idea of drilling into the leg and thus cracking the powder coating and possibly giving corrosion a head start, which is why I went with the clamping scheme described in the construction narrative.


----------



## bassman (Jul 22, 2009)

You're right about the legs being flimsy.  I braced them with some 1 1/2 inch thin angle that already had holes and slots in.  I don't know what it was designed for but like I said it was an experiment.  I just roll it across the garage floor, out the door and hook it up right beside the garage (all smooth floor).


----------



## elde (Jul 22, 2009)

I have to wheel my unit out of the garage and down a slight (and slightly rough) grassy slope to my patio.  It's not very far, but casters simply won't work.  (On top of the other issues.)

Your design sound clever though!


----------

